# Handheld Drill - Guides



## DustandDirt (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello,
I could really use a jig that would allow me to drill perfectly perpendicular holes to the surface I am drilling….when using a cordless drill.

I made a few jigs out of wood, but have not had much success getting them to drill without any bit movement relative to the jig….at least after a bunch of holes. And none of my attempts get the hole nice and perp.

Reason for the jig is for those instances where I need to drill a almost perfectly perpendicular hole (setting a pin, etc), and the piece will not allow the operation to be done on a drill press.

I have read reviews of a variety of guide on lumberjocks, and elsewhere….but have yet to see one that gets many good reviews, or seems like it would be super fast to use and remove…and be "flexible" in terms of situations that it will work.

Has anyone bought, or made a drill guide that works great?

Thanks!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.rockler.com/portable-drill-guide?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&gclid=CO3p57D0xL0CFQ2hOgodcGYAiQ

or buy drill guide bushings to make a jig


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll follow this topic. I'm looking for a similar guide myself.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

ChefHDAN, that's the kind I've been considering, but I don't know which ones are the best. They are substantially less on Amazon.


----------



## DustandDirt (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Chef. Anyone actually use this one from Rockler?

In my mind I envision something where the drill bit can stay in the drill….not attach to the jig….but I cannot figure out how this could work…...


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I purchased the Woodcraft version (http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003121/11022/Precision-Drill-Guide.aspx) when I was building my staircase. I would give it a C- rating. Not very precise and awkward to use. May be good for 90 degree drilling, but angle drilling left much to be desired.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

The Woodcraft one looks like one I bought at Home Depot. Mostly plastic and not nearly heavy enough. C- sounds about right.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Look at ebay , see if you can find an old craftsman portalign.

It's really the best out there. Solid portable, has many functions, but it drills straight holes.
All metal. It does not tilt, not conventionally so it is always perpendicular.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Years ago I had an old drill that had one of these on it. As crude as it was, it did a pretty good job…


----------



## DustandDirt (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like ebay has a number of used craftsman portaligns. 
They look rock solid. 
I am going to buy one, and I will report back.
Thanks!!!


----------

